# Betrügerische Wohnungsanzeigen



## Heiko (8 März 2013)

Nehmt bitte den folgenden Aufruf zur Kenntnis:

Sind Sie auf Fake-Wohnungsanzeigen im Internet hereingefallen?
Dann suchen wir Sie für ein TV-Interview für ein öffentlich-rechtliches TV-Magazin.

Seit einiger Zeit tauchen in Wohnungsanzeigen-Portalen Fake-Anzeigen auf (Wohnung existiert gar nicht).
Die Wohnungsanbieter geben vor, im Ausland zu sein und daher keine Wohnungsbesichtigung durchführen zu können. Stattdessen bieten Sie an, per autorisiertem Kurier mit Freuhandservice Interessenten den Wohnungsschlüssel zukommen zu lassen. Im Gegenzug soll über ein Moneybookers Escorw-Konto die erste Monatsmiete und Kaution überwiesen werden.

Wir suchen Wohnungssuchende, die auf diese Anzeigen hereingefallen sind und uns davon für einen öffentlich-rechtlichen TV-Service-Beitrag davon berichten können.

Helfen Sie uns, die betrügerischen Maschen dieser Wohnungsanbieter aufzudecken und Zuschauer darüber aufzuklären. Als Dankeschön für die Teilnahme zahlen wir eine Aufwandsentschädigung.

Falls Sie selbst Erfahrungen mit diesen Anzeigen gemacht haben, melden Sie sich bitte bei uns!

Kontakt:
Wellenreiter.tv GmbH
Sonja Schneider
Tel.: 0221-5006661
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2013)

Im Fachjargon nennt man das auch Mietvorschuss- und/oder Kautionsbetrug. Das ist gängige Praxis von gut organisierten Betrügern auf diversen Portalen, wie immobilienscout24, immoscout24, quoka, ebay-kleinanzeigen, usw.

Schon 2009 hat der Fokus einen Beitrag dazu veröffentlicht: http://www.focus.de/immobilien/miet...che-zu-schoen-um-wahr-zu-sein_aid_444060.html und zieht auch gleich das nüchterne Fazit:


> Das Geld ist weg


----------



## SD123 (3 April 2019)

Ich würde mich immer an einen Immobilienmakler wenden.

*ModEdit:* Werbung entfernt  BT/MOD


----------



## jupp11 (3 April 2019)

Werbung ist hier unerwünscht


----------

